# Help id my piranha...



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Can someone id this serrasalmus for me? im pretty sure it is a spilo "cf" i just wanted to comfirm it. thanks! :smile:

My piranha

Awesome site btw!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

spilo cf


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

try to get better pics...use these tips


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Spilo cf.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

yea spilo cf i liek the coloration on that one looks like the eyes are a bit red on the first pic there


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

i tried to get a better pic that i added but its kinda blurry. well anyways thanks guys.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spilo cf(complex form)


----------

